# NW Vermont, Burlington area



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

This probably won't ever help anybody, but we're available for emergency backup for any other member who may be in the area. We go into Winooski and Malletts Bay and as far north as the Milton/Georgia line.

Unless it's a real monster event we could cut something loose to help or get somebody unstuck.

Two vee plows, two straights, one truck has a vee box, 5 yd dump with undertailgate spreader.

802-893-2908

Would consider going out of our area if somebody within a few hours was getting swamped and we are in the clear.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

ill help anybody in the new haven area in ct if they need it call
467 6938 ask for jeff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Jeff
I believe there is a thread for the CT area in the networking Forum. Why not post your proposal there and we can delete this one?


----------

